# LEEDS RBR - Warrington v Linsday/Smith v Munoz/K.Yafai v Kareem/McDonnell v Wale II/Coyle/G.Yafai



## Guest (May 21, 2014)

LIVE on Sky Sports 2 HD

Fight card -

5:30pm:
Reece Cartwright v Edgars Sniedze (4 x 3 Middleweight)

*LIVE on the Red Button from 6:30pm:*

Tommy Coyle v Michael Ansah (8 x 3 mins Light Welterweight)
Martin J Ward v Reynaldo De Cajina (6 x 3 mins Super Featherweight)

*Float(s):*
Tyrone Nurse v Danny Little (6 x 3 mins Light Welterweight)
Simon Vallily v Moses Matuvo II (4 x 3 mins Cruiserweight)

*LIVE on Sky Sports from 7:30pm*

Kal Yafai v Yaqub Kareem (12 x 3 mins Vacant Commonwealth Super Flyweight title)
Gavin McDonnell v Josh Wale II (12 x 3 mins British Super Bantamweight title)
Stephen Smith v Mauricio Munoz (12 x 3 mins Vacant WBC World Silver Super Featherweight)
Josh Warrington v Martin Lindsay (12 x 3 mins Vacant British & Commonwealth Featherweight title)

*Live float: *
PRO DEBUT - Gamal Yafai v Ricky Leach (4 x 3 mins Super-Bantamweight)


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Tommy coyle v a man with adebayor on his shorts.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2014)

Show has started on the red button.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2014)

One to watch said:


> Tommy coyle v a man with adebayor on his shorts.


He will probably be world class in some rounds and then an absolute bum in others.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Paul Smith thinks Ansah is dangerous :rofl


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Paul smith behind the mic.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Ansah is crude,but will remain a threat with Those wild swings.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

FFS why is Martin J Ward fighting a journeyman tonight? step down in class from his last two opponents..needs to be stepped up.


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

Loving having some boxing on a Wednesday!


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Ansah didn`t he used to be in Dream team


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Coyle look stunned there..


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Ansah making coyle work hard,not a bad little match.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Brilliant week of sports, mid week boxing, premier league Darts finals tomorrow, BMW PGA at Wentworth, Champs league final :happy


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> FFS why is Martin J Ward fighting a journeyman tonight? step down in class from his last two opponents..needs to be stepped up.


Maybe because he's on at Wembley next week?


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

mathews broke coyles chin


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Oh a bit of afters


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

smegmaa said:


> Maybe because he's on at Wembley next week?


Source?


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2014)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Source?


he said on iFilm yesterday at the weigh in.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> mathews broke coyles chin


Or maybe he didn't have a solid one to begin with?


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Great view from the £40 seats. They've moved the ring a lot more central to the main stand seats...


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Hope Mac Man wins tonight. He's not had a great last couple of years but a very good fighter on his day, Think Warrington wins by decisions but would love to see Lindsay roll back the years.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Coyle opening up.

This is a worthy keep busy fight.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Those look like great seats for 40 squid


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

Ashedward said:


> Ansah didn`t he used to be in Dream team


Lol cheers for reminding me I'm getting old lol use to love that shit.


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Brilliant week of sports, mid week boxing, premier league Darts finals tomorrow, BMW PGA at Wentworth, Champs league final :happy


Get a life lol, yep great week minus the golf.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Have that on the break.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2014)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Great view from the £40 seats. They've moved the ring a lot more central to the main stand seats...


Looks like a Warren show!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

boxfanlut said:


> Get a life lol, yep great week minus the golf.


:lol: Biggest gold tourny on the European Tour, love it.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

boxfanlut said:


> Lol cheers for reminding me I'm getting old lol use to love that shit.


Yeah me too, used to love it back in the day


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Coyle hurt twice.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Rob said:


> Looks like a Warren show!


Filling up slowly. About 20 Geordies have just left. Who were they watching? Think he's Sat behind me now


----------



## dennison (Nov 15, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Filling up slowly. About 20 Geordies have just left. Who were they watching? Think he's Sat behind me now


Simon Vallily


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Ansah is a great future fight for light weight prospects. Campbell??


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Ansah is a great future fight for light weight prospects. Campbell??


Good shout that


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

dennison said:


> Simon Vallily


Yeah he's behind me. Big unit!!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Coyle looked poor, vulnerable and terrible defence.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

A few concerns for coyle tonight,he looked to hold any time he was under pressure.

But deserved win,and I liked Ansah,he could give a test to Martin j ward at super feather.

79-73


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

dennison said:


> Simon Vallily


This him?


----------



## dennison (Nov 15, 2012)

Looks like him, cruiserweight I think


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Coyle need a few more 'easy' fights before he steps up again 

Looked poor


----------



## dennison (Nov 15, 2012)

He did look poor, shouldn't rush him as he still is only 24


----------



## A Force (Jul 21, 2013)

Coyle's not going anywhere is he? 

I remember when Matthew's lost every round to him before the KO & blamed it on an 'off night' & said it was the worst he's ever boxed & most of us thought it was the usual excuses a fighter makes but the more I see of Coyle the more the Derry performance seems to flatter him. 

I don't think he's beat a single top 10 lightweight


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

I've seen Coyle up close a few times now and thats easily the worst he's looked. I think brizuela took a lot of his confidence. He looked scared in there tonight at times


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Michael said:


> Hope Mac Man wins tonight. He's not had a great last couple of years but a very good fighter on his day, Think Warrington wins by decisions but would love to see Lindsay roll back the years.


I'm with you on this Mick, would love to see Mac turn back the clock but Warrington by decision looks the safe bet.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Pointless opponent for Ward, he's just here to survive.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

This is a definition of a fight which is passable on the red button but not on the main show.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

What's Gav McDonnell like lads ? I've never seen him fight


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> I've seen Coyle up close a few times now and thats easily the worst he's looked. I think brizuela took a lot of his confidence. He looked scared in there tonight at times


Hes just too fragile for pro boxing.
When a guy like Brizuela can hurt you plenty of times your too fragile for pro boxing.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Brickfists said:


> What's Gav McDonnell like lads ? I've never seen him fight


Nothing special. Copied his brothers style, Leigh Wood was pretty much dominating him last time out before Mcdonnell caught him and landed like a 25 punch combo :lol: great finish.


----------



## A Force (Jul 21, 2013)

Brickfists said:


> What's Gav McDonnell like lads ? I've never seen him fight


Not the most skilful but has a good engine & a solid chin. Seems to hit slightly harder than his brother but isn't as good a boxer & has a slighty lower punch output


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Fucking hell, Johnny can't get his words out for shit. Bring Dave Darts back


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Good to see Kal out again,hope he looks good tonight.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Time for Yafai to start looking like the beast he was pre-injury.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

McCrory is awful, he just got asked about Gavin McDonell and he just continues to rim the Smith brothers without even attempting to answer the question.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2014)

Loving the lepoard print


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

I remember how hyped I was about Yafai, damn he needs to show something tonight, he's fallen so far behind the other prospects.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Yafai looking sharp early


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2014)

Butler went 5 with this geezer right?


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Unknown Poster said:


> McCrory is awful, he just got asked about Gavin McDonell and he just continues to rim the Smith brothers without even attempting to answer the question.


Worst pundit on sky imo.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Damn Yafai looks brilliant. His opponent isn't upto much but Yafai looks back to his best.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Time for Yafai to start looking like the beast he was pre-injury.


Looks good so far


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Kareem through one punch in the last 90 odd seconds of that round, Yafai looking sharp but that round told us nothing really.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2014)

Watt desperatley trying to not say the word "BUM"


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> I remember how hyped I was about Yafai, damn he needs to show something tonight, he's fallen so far behind the other prospects.


Which other prospects?


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2014)

Want him to call out Navarez after this!


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Great performance by yafai.

Thats yafai we knew before the injury


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

I like these matchroom missmatches.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Terrific bodyshot


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

He`s quality body puncher is Kal,got allot of fighters out like that.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Kareem was utter shit


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Lovely finish from yafai. That opponent was woeful


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2014)

Yafai v Conlon the only decent fight at Super Fly


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Kareem is dog shit but at least we know Kal is over his injury problems and looking sharp. Has Paul Butler vacated the British?


----------



## Rambo (Jul 13, 2013)

gamal is a good fighter


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2014)

That would have been a main event 4 years ago


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

We get to see the brother because this finished early.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Rob said:


> That would have been a main event 4 years ago


Back Too retard mode


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

King Horse said:


> Which other prospects?


Okay only Callum Smith lol, but still, he's clearly not progressed as much as he should have.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Rob said:


> That would have been a main event 4 years ago


True,we have some good fights to come tonight hopefully


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

Rob said:


> That would have been a main event 4 years ago


Please stop, Rob.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Rob said:


> Yafai v Conlon the only decent fight at Super Fly


That fight won't happen for a while if it happens


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2014)

Scorpio78 said:


> That fight won't happen for a while if it happens


Why?


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2014)

Unknown Poster said:


> Okay only Callum Smith lol, but still, he's clearly not progressed as much as he should have.


Only because of a career ending injury


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

King Horse said:


> Please stop, Rob.


Is he wrong? I remember many Brit-Afrobum main events back in the day.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2014)

Slick Rick!


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

He has one contest, with one draw... HE IS UNDEFEATED...


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2014)

Ashedward said:


> Is he wrong? I remember many Brit-Afrobum main events back in the day.


The truth doesn't fit the agenda!

Imagine you rushed home from work for that!


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

SJS20 said:


> He has one contest, with one draw... HE IS UNDEFEATED...


No way did he say that?


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Rob said:


> Why?


Can't see Eddie risking it or barry mcguigan


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

Ashedward said:


> Is he wrong? I remember many Brit-Afrobum main events back in the day.


I don't really care. Hearn/Warren crap is boring.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2014)

Yafai gonna lose here. Slick Rick is to Slick, To Black!


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

We are seeing this fight because the last one finished early so don`t bitch if it`s a mismatch lads


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Good debut


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2014)

Somebodys 0 has gotta go!


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Hearn is at his best with his missmatches again.Great stuff. Two missmatches in a row on TV.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Did he have a pro style in the amateurs?


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

How good does gamal look? Serious power


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Ashedward said:


> We are seeing this fight because the last one finished early so don`t bitch if it`s a mismatch lads


It was 100% clear that the last fight would finish early.:lol: 
Many pro debuts are missmatches. But not every.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> Did he have a pro style in the amateurs?


Yes. Should definitely make for a better pro.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2014)

Seriously that kid looks like he has come from freshers fair!

One day Slick Rick will have to explain his boxing gloves tatoo.

"Are you a boxer mate?"

"Yeh I am"

"What was your record. You win any belts?"

"My nickname is Slick Rick"

"What was your record?"

"My nickname was Slick Rick"


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

King Horse said:


> I don't really care. Hearn/Warren crap is boring.


Nothing about that mate,not with me anyway,I just we remember what we had to put up with in the old days of ffn.There should be some good fight coming up tonight.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> Did he have a pro style in the amateurs?


90% of people in the amateurs have a pro style right now.
They have the same scoring system now.

I watched the last wc and euros. There is barely a difference now in terms of fighting styles.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Kal's clearly very jealous of his brothers hairline.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Rob said:


> Seriously that kid looks like he has come from freshers fair!
> 
> One day Slick Rick will have to explain his boxing gloves tatoo.
> 
> ...


:lol:


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

Ashedward said:


> Nothing about that mate,not with me anyway,I just we remember what we had to put up with in the old days of ffn.There should be some good fight coming up tonight.


With Rob that's what it's about.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> How good does gamal look? Serious power


Very promising & a similar style to his brother.

His right hand got a little loose & slappy but its hard to be critical of such a good debut


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> Kal's clearly very jealous of his brothers hairline.


:lol:


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2014)

LuckyLuke said:


> Hearn is at his best with his missmatches again.Great stuff. Two missmatches in a row on TV.


So you all know, morons like this is why I repeat this.

4 years ago the show would already be finished and Aston Leisure Centre would be emptying out while you debate whether to watch peep show or jonathan ross.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> No way did he say that?


He did :lol:


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Ref nearly got knocked out cold when he jumped in :lol:


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> Hearn is at his best with his missmatches again.Great stuff. Two missmatches in a row on TV.


Should be some good fighst tonight,sit back with a cold one and enjoy.The Coyle fight was alright on the red button mate as well.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

Rob said:


> So you all know, morons like this is why I repeat this.
> 
> 4 years ago the show would already be finished and Aston Leisure Centre would be emptying out while you debate whether to watch peep show or jonathan ross.


Shut it.


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

Gamal floating on Froch/Groves card.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2014)

Luke Campbell was in Vegas for Mayweather v Maidana!


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Rob said:


> So you all know, morons like this is why I repeat this.
> 
> 4 years ago the show would already be finished and Aston Leisure Centre would be emptying out while you debate whether to watch peep show or jonathan ross.


We dont care.

You really are a matchroom plug init.

Its boring mate


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

King Horse said:


> With Rob that's what it's about.


Could be,I like to think I`m pretty fair with judging the shows, the Smith and Warrington fight will be what the card is judged on.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Rob said:


> So you all know, morons like this is why I repeat this.
> 
> 4 years ago the show would already be finished and Aston Leisure Centre would be emptying out while you debate whether to watch peep show or jonathan ross.


So because other shows have been shit Hearn can put these shit fights on TV?
A shit fight is a shit fight. Doenst matte how shit other fights have been in the past.

When you make a show then the TV fights should be at least halfway competitive. I dont except 50/50 matchups. Just a bit competitive thats all.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2014)

That will be hard for Groves to take, Luke & George are best mates!


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2014)

LuckyLuke said:


> So because other shows have been shit Hearn can put these shit fights on TV?
> A shit fight is a shit fight. Doenst matte how shit other fights have been in the past.
> 
> When you make a show then the TV fights should be at least halfway competitive. I dont except 50/50 matchups. Just a bit competitive thats all.


When has that ever been the case? Even on HBO they have mismatches.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Marlow said:


> Gamal floating on Froch/Groves card.


Not a bad way to begin your career ayy?


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> So because other shows have been shit Hearn can put these shit fights on TV?
> A shit fight is a shit fight. Doenst matte how shit other fights have been in the past.
> 
> When you make a show then the TV fights should be at least halfway competitive. I dont except 50/50 matchups. Just a bit competitive thats all.


If Kal wasn`t sharp and was still suffering from injury that fight could of been fairly competitive but he was shit hot.We have about 5 hours of live boxing tonight if you count the red button so plenty of time for decent fights.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Howard Foster refereeing. Fuck sake.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

The Boss, war Wale


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

This McDonnell looks like a right tac head


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Gavin 'FA Cup Lugs' Mcdonnell.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Rob said:


> When has that ever been the case? Even on HBO they have mismatches.


Name a few?
And not as regular as on Hearn shows.

As I said: They dont have to be 50/50. But fights like these are too much on TV. And HEarn likes to put these kind of fights on TV regurlarly.


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

War Wale!


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Undefeared Gavin Rrrrdonnell?


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Fuck sake he almost called him Gavin Rees the MC.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Save your politics for another thread


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

NSFW said:


> Fuck sake he almost called him Gavin Rees the MC.


Gavin Rrrrrdonnell is also undefeated.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

10-9 Wale. Really good opening round.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Wale round.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Lufc dickheads started zzz


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2014)

Shut those cunts up singing!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Mcdonnell cut and wide open to over hand rightd and left hooks. Mcdonnell landed the better work though, brilliant action this is going to be a war.

19-19.


----------



## A Force (Jul 21, 2013)

Can't understand the moaning about the 2 Yafai's fights. Gamal's was always going to be one sided, it was a showcase debut like every other top prospect gets regardless of promoter.

Kal's fight was a step up on paper just like Callum Smith v Webb, on paper they could've been tricky fights but they weren't. You don't just throw prospects in at the deep end, you step them up gradually.

Now we've got 3 competitive title fights to headline. I'm not complaining


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2014)

Please never do a show in Leeds again!


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

A Force said:


> Can't understand the moaning about the 2 Yafai's fights. Gamal's was always going to be one sided, it was a showcase debut like every other top prospect gets regardless of promoter.
> 
> Kal's fight was a step up on paper just like Callum Smith v Webb, on paper they could've been tricky fights but they weren't. You don't just throw prospects in at the deep end, you step them up gradually.
> 
> Now we've got 3 competitive title fights to headline. I'm not complaining


Quick blowouts > Prospects plodding along to decisions.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2014)

A Force said:


> Can't understand the moaning about the 2 Yafai's fights. Gamal's was always going to be one sided, it was a showcase debut like every other top prospect gets regardless of promoter.
> 
> Kal's fight was a step up on paper just like Callum Smith v Webb, on paper they could've been tricky fights but they weren't. You don't just throw prospects in at the deep end, you step them up gradually.
> 
> Now we've got 3 competitive title fights to headline. I'm not complaining


4 years ago!


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Crowd good again.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Good fight so far. Best round of the fight for McDonnell I thought. Have him 2-1 down, but Wale's eye could be a problem


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Wale startin to mark up badly. Wale plodding forward in straight lines, Mcdonnell landing the jab at will and controlling the action in the 3rd.

29-28 Mcdonnell.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Rob said:


> Please never do a show in Leeds again!


Why?


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Good fight this


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

39-37 Mcdonnell.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

If u struggle with wale then i dont see a big future for you


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> If u struggle with wale then i dont see a big future for you


Harsh but true


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Sky are not commenting on any of gavins work though. Hate it when they fall in love with one boxer


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

48-47 Mcdonnell. Wale fighting like a machine!


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2014)

Mildy Racist Lynx advert


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2014)

BHAFC said:


> Why?


A minute of stand up if you hate Man U!


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Loving this fight, great action for a Wednesday night :bbb


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Wale will gas down the stretch, he's put way too much into the first 6.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

58-56 Mcdonnell.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2014)

BoltonTerrier said:


> This him?


Ask hil why he left Frank Warren?


----------



## mjhealy (Aug 26, 2013)

If they insist that there be no fighting at football matches then I must suggest that it also be said that football chants should not be sung at boxing matches.

Morons!


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2014)

1. 9-10 Wale
2. 18-20 Wale
3. 28-29 McDonnell
4. 37-39 Wale
5. 46-49 Wale
6. 56-58 McDonnell


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Rob said:


> Ask hil why he left Frank Warren?


Rob,just enjoy the boxing.Fuck the politics


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Mcdonnell looked quite badly hurt at the end of the round. Surely Wale will gas he's throwing everything into this.

67-66 Mcdonnell.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Really good fight this


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Rob said:


> Ask hil why he left Frank Warren?


Hes gone mate


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Crowd kicking off with each other


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

What a fight, Wale is a machine, 76-76.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

I think Wale will stop him in the next couple


----------



## A Force (Jul 21, 2013)

Don't get why folk were against this fight. Wale always fun to watch & the first fight was relatively close & a cracker. 

People led acted like Gavin was a level above but he's definitely not, let's not forget he lost every round before he caught Wood flush


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Ashedward said:


> I think Wale will stop him in the next couple


I think so too, wale is relentless


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Anyone else standing up? @Rob ?


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

This place is like a bear pit.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Just got back from the gym, completey forgot about the fights! Watching now, even got myself a pot noodle! 

How are people scoring this McDonnell-Wale fight, looks like Wale is fucking him up.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> This place is like a bear pit.


pics


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

wierd this he beat wale by near shut out last year


----------



## mjhealy (Aug 26, 2013)

"Stand up if you hate Man U"

Yeah how about you stand up, walk over to the exit and fuck off!

Don't get me wrong, I hate Man U as much as the next person, but these morons are winding me up!



That aside... this is a good fight!


----------



## dennison (Nov 15, 2012)

Wasn't impressed with wale previously but he's fighting great here, hope he doesn't gas, looking like he won't. Needs to keep throwing that left hook can't miss with it


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

3 rounds in a row for Wale for me. 

86-85. Domestic FOTY bar Coyle-Brizuela IMO.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

I didn't think he deserved this chance, but fair play to Wale for taking it like he has.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Jim's spot on. McDonnell hasn't got Wale's respect and it's cost him all night. Wale's been there to be hit so McDonnell really needed to plant his feet and make him pay


----------



## safc1990 (Jun 8, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> Just got back from the gym, completey forgot about the fights! Watching now, even got myself a pot noodle!
> 
> How are people scoring this McDonnell-Wale fight, looks like Wale is fucking him up.


86-85 Wale for me


----------



## dennison (Nov 15, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> Just got back from the gym, completey forgot about the fights! Watching now, even got myself a pot noodle!
> 
> How are people scoring this McDonnell-Wale fight, looks like Wale is fucking him up.


Great post workout snack think of the protein


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

mjhealy said:


> "Stand up if you hate Man U"
> 
> Yeah how about you stand up, walk over to the exit and fuck off!
> 
> ...


they are leeds fans bless em

stuck in the championship for decades to come


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Rammed in here now . Leeds fans getting more and more raucous lol


----------



## dennison (Nov 15, 2012)

Now singing rugby chants


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Amazingly this fight is still there to be won by both


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

*LEEDS RBR - Warrington v Linsday/Smith v Munoz/K.Yafai v Kareem/McDonnell v W...*



dennison said:


> Now singing rugby chants


Haha it'would wind me up too mate


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

dennison said:


> Great post workout snack think of the protein


It's my tea haha, need something to fill me up. :yep


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## Guest (May 21, 2014)

1. 9-10 Wale
2. 18-20 Wale
3. 28-29 McDonnell
4. 37-39 Wale
5. 46-49 Wale
6. 56-58 McDonnell
7. 65-68 Wale
8. 74-78 Wale
9. 83-88 Wale
10. 93-97 McDonnell


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Wale looks gassed. 95-95.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

This is revolting as a town fan


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Breaking : Kell Brook pulls out of Porter fight after pulling a hamstring standing up cos he eights man yoo.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Good atmosphere even tho it is football songs


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

McDonnell can steal this fight here


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> This is revolting as a town fan


from your picture it looks like you're right in the middle of it all :lol:


----------



## Jakemilo (Nov 12, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> This is revolting as a town fan


It's even worse than Halling mate


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

105-104 Mcdonnell.


----------



## A Force (Jul 21, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> 3 rounds in a row for Wale for me.
> 
> 86-85. Domestic FOTY bar Coyle-Brizuela IMO.


Dickinson - Clarkson beats both for me


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Jakemilo said:


> It's even worse than Halling mate


Tempted to start a we all hate Leeds scum off mate


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

*LEEDS RBR - Warrington v Linsday/Smith v Munoz/K.Yafai v Kareem/McDonnell v W...*

Those football fans should have been aborted , seriously


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

BHAFC said:


> from your picture it looks like you're right in the middle of it all :lol:


Bang in the middle mate lol


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Had enough of these dumb fans already


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Didn't score it, but I feel if anyone deserves it then it is Wale.


----------



## stevebhoy87 (Jun 4, 2013)

Great fight


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Draw for me


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Hell of a fight


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Hope wale gets it


----------



## A Force (Jul 21, 2013)

Wale 115-114 for me. Wouldn't have an issue with it going either way.

Well done to both lads, cracking fight.

Rematch at Oakwell or Keepmoat on PPV!


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

I hope Wale gets it,#Eddielovesadraw anyone


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2014)

115-113 Wale for me


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

Think Watt wants Wale to get this.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Howard Foster didn't ask you to congratulate anyone you fucking lying cunt. Fuck off.


----------



## Jakemilo (Nov 12, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Tempted to start a we all hate Leeds scum off mate


Do it mate ha


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

114-114. Great fight, neither deserve to lose that.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2014)

A lot of people at ringside felt McDonnell won


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Hahahahah "The winner" fucking pissed retard old cunt.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Good cards, fair decision.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

awful announcing as usual


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

And the winner??? :rofl fffs sack this clown Eddie


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

"we have a split draw.. there for the winner...." atsch:rofl


----------



## LJGS (Jun 21, 2013)

“We have a split draw, therefore the winner...."


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

Rob said:


> A lot of people at ringside felt McDonnell won


 Eddie the drawmaster strikes again.


----------



## mjhealy (Aug 26, 2013)

DeMarco said:


> Howard Foster didn't ask you to congratulate anyone you fucking lying cunt. Fuck off.


:smile


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

That's shitty on wale, there should be a third


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Can`t argue with the draw but a shame for Wale


----------



## A Force (Jul 21, 2013)

'Ladies & Gentleman we have a split draw, so the winner is.....(oh shit) .....so Gavin McDonnell is still British champ'

Jesus! McDonald is bad! Haha


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

Backed the draw at 7-1 on the bell, seemed the obvious call.


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

What is it with announcers!?

"So it's a split draw" ......"so the winner is......errrr so he gets to keep the belt it's McDonnell 


Wtf atsch


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Good fight. Only started watching from round 4 but didn't see that many rounds to give to Gav. #rematchorretire


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Very good fight, hope we see a rematch 

Gutted for Wale, such a shame he ran out of gas in the last 3


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Hopefully a rematch. Missed a few rounds but everything about McDonnells reaction said he lost.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

barrera morales :rofl


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

MacDonald is fucking ludicrously bad. When are they going to get rid of him for fuck's sake?!


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

GucciMane said:


> No sorry cant help you there mate


There would be no crowd left mate


----------



## mjhealy (Aug 26, 2013)

Draw seems fair tbh...

I thought it was close, perhaps Wale might have just nicked it.


Not sure if the crowd were booing the result or whether the spotted someone wearing a Man U shirt?


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

116-114 Wale


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Barrera morales that's brilliant


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Gutted for Wale, the kid deserves a break.


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

McDonnell is a cock


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Did McDonald say Webb was a world champion last week?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Rematch has to be made.


----------



## dennison (Nov 15, 2012)

Feel sorry for wale great heart


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

Fastcar must have been fucking awesome at the pools - cunt is draw crazy


----------



## A Force (Jul 21, 2013)

Gavin 'y'know what I mean' McDonnell


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> barrera morales :rofl


:rofl


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

smegmaa said:


> Did McDonald say Webb was a world champion last week?


Yeah mate it was awful, he is awful


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

6-6 draw for me. MC was an embarrassment again


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

mjhealy said:


> :smile


Why does he deem it necessary to lie? He lied, then he fucked up the call. Eddie needs to hire Russ Bray for this gig.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Rob said:


> A lot of people at ringside felt McDonnell won


How do you know? Are you there?


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

This next fight should be a cracker Munoz is fairly decent, went 12 with Gradovich last year


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

CautiousPaul said:


> Fastcar must have been fucking awesome at the pools - cunt is draw crazy


:smile His dad was the same Eubank-Benn 2


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Brickfists said:


> This next fight should be a cracker Munoz is fairly decent, went 12 with Gradovich last year


the replacement is better than the original opponent imo

fought for a world title twice


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> How do you know? Are you there?


Rob's version of "a lot of people" was him facetiming Eddie and showing him his cock whilst Eddie told him the current budget situation


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

CautiousPaul said:


> Rob's version of "a lot of people" was him facetiming Eddie and showing him his cock whilst Eddie told him the current budget situation


Hahahaha


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

Ashedward said:


> :smile His dad was the same Eubank-Benn 2


Hahaha exactly - Wouldn't surprise me if Froch v Groves ends a draw...in fact away to back it now.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

CautiousPaul said:


> Rob's version of "a lot of people" was him facetiming Eddie and showing him his cock whilst Eddie told him the current budget situation


Rob lives somewhere in America yet is writing as if he's there in Leeds, present at ringside where he can hear everyone.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

smegmaa said:


> Did McDonald say Webb was a world champion last week?





jonnyclash1 said:


> Yeah mate it was awful, he is awful


He fucking did didn't he ? I was having a few joints so i thought i was hearing things.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

McDonald must have seen the shit burdis was getting the other week and knew his crown of shitest MC was on the go. 

Great recovery though he fucked that draw up big time even announcing a winner. He's well clear of burdis after that.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

smegmaa said:


> Did McDonald say Webb was a world champion last week?





Ari Gold Bawse said:


> the replacement is better than the original opponent imo
> 
> fought for a world title twice


Who was the original ? Some Argie id guess


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

CautiousPaul said:


> Hahaha exactly - Wouldn't surprise me if Froch v Groves ends a draw...in fact away to back it now.


Thinking the same the other day.


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

Ashedward said:


> Thinking the same the other day.


 Going to do Degale v Gonzales a draw as well....that seems likely under Fastcar rules


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Brickfists said:


> Who was the original ? Some Argie id guess


yep both are argies

wonder if all these argies hearn brings over have the same promoter

he sure does give them work


----------



## mjhealy (Aug 26, 2013)

DeMarco said:


> Why does he deem it necessary to lie? He lied, then he fucked up the call. Eddie needs to hire Russ Bray for this gig.


I reckon anyone of those pissed up Leeds fans would do a better job.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

CautiousPaul said:


> Going to do Degale v Gonzales a draw as well....that seems likely under Fastcar rules


Stanger things have happened,I might put a coupe of quid on the double


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Oh an Argie... nice refreshing change. 

Why did John McDonald announce Gavin McDonnell as undefeated?


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Fuck off back to the darts you cunt


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

This Argie was drained to fuck on the scales, he'll have come for the payday. Expect Smith to beat him quickly and for Joe Gallagher to hog the post-fight interview.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Bollocks, didn't know Munoz had such trouble with the weight I'm regretting doing Smith on points now


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

In before Paul Smith tells us his brother put in a world class performance.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> This Argie was drained to fuck on the scales, he'll have come for the payday. Expect Smith to beat him quickly and for Joe Gallagher to hog the post-fight interview.


This kid was a tough kid but my kid proved that being a tough kid isn't enough to mix it at our kids level.


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

Ashedward said:


> Stanger things have happened,I might put a coupe of quid on the double


£5 double pays about £3000+ so worth a punt......Degale/Gonzales draw and then a Technical draw in the main event


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Nice first round from Smith, that work to the body will pay off later on when the Argie slows down. He's fighting well on the inside and beating Munoz at his won game right now.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

DeMarco said:


> This kid was a tough kid but my kid proved that being a tough kid isn't enough to mix it at our kids level.


:rofl was just about to post something similar.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

DeMarco said:


> This kid was a tough kid but my kid proved that being a tough kid isn't enough to mix it at our kids level.


He is ridiculously annoying. Good trainer clearly but fuck me, he thinks everyone turns up to listen to him.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Damn Munoz has a chin, them two uppercuts were bang on the chennn


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Some chin that


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Smith's fights are always messy.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

20-18 Smith. Munoz had a good first half, nailed Smith with some swinging shot;s but Smith's nice counters paid off in the second half of the round. He just needs to stay behind the jab.


----------



## Rambo (Jul 13, 2013)

these fans are tits


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

30-27 Swifty.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

30-27 Smith


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

Who do people think would win in a Smith-Selby rematch?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Smith boxing fairly well here, staying in range too long though and getting caught every now and then.

40-36.


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Decent round


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

I fucking love the Argentinian flag, best in the world. That sun on it reminds me of some Aztec warrior shit


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

40-36 Smith, closest round so far though. Its turning into a bit of dogfight and he;s neglecting defense.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Charliebigspuds said:


> Who do people think would win in a Smith-Selby rematch?


Selby for me. Swifty gets drawn into a brawl too easily.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

I think Selby would win again, would be a real tough fight though imo.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> This Argie was drained to fuck on the scales, *he'll have come for the payday*. Expect Smith to beat him quickly and for Joe Gallagher to hog the post-fight interview.


Safe to say that's complete bollocks mate


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Is Smith looking to go after Miura ? Bad move if so, he'd be better off going after Mendez


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

NO Argie ever comes to lay down, they're warriors by nature.


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Selby for me. Swifty gets drawn into a brawl too easily.


I think it would be a lot more competitive. Smith used to be so messy and had zero inside game.

He's improved a fair bit for me since then,I remember how scrappy he was in the Simpson fights.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Argie won that round


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Munoz jab is TERRIBLE, thought he won that round though.

49-46 Swifty.


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> I think Selby would win again, would be a real tough fight though imo.


It's one I wouldn't mind seeing again. Most likely a good chance of happening at some point.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

49-46 Munoz, better work in the first half. Smith get that jab going, land your shots up close and then get out again


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Safe to say that's complete bollocks mate


Yep, fair play to him. Not often we get a late-notice replacement who comes too have a go.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Munoz jab is TERRIBLE, thought he won that round though.
> 
> 49-46 Swifty.


He still landed plenty jabs in the fight... Thats because Smith doesnt move his head at all and is very upright.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> Yep, fair play to him. Not often we get a late-notice replacement who comes too have a go.


True, He went 12 with Gradovich and 9 with Nishioka, he's no bum :good


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Munoz is working his way back in here. Turning out to be another good fight


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

59-55 Smith, close 6th again though. Munoz is dangerous.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

If Munoz could sustain a good pace then Smith would be in quite some trouble.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Berliner said:


> He still landed plenty jabs in the fight... *Thats because Smith doesnt move his head at all and is very upright*.


Exactly, if he wants to go beyond European level he'll have to sort it out.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

58-56 Smith, Munoz coming on strong.


----------



## raymann (Jul 6, 2012)

just started watching. smith looks shite.


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

I hope a vid surfaces of the McDonald fûck up. :lol:


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

58056 Smith, Munoz definitely coming on.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

68-65 Smith.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

dkos said:


> If Munoz could sustain a good pace then Smith would be in quite some trouble.


I think he might not be in the shape for it...


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

Smiths defence is so poor at times. Static head,low hands and not got great reactions. He'll definitely be knocked out again at world level.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

68-65 Smith


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

better from Smith this,Argie is getting tired


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

BOOM


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

FFFS was enjoying that, Argie injured or bottled it?


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

weird that


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Fuck, wasnt expecting that. Munoz probably not fit enough at short notice either, but solid performance overall by Smith.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Fucking joke


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Fight stopped Argie quit.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Thoughts of a fight with Miura should be a long way away...


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Exactly, if he wants to go beyond European level he'll have to sort it out.


all gallagher fighters seem to have that problem

thats why i dont rate any of them to really be big at world level (quiggs belt isnt legit imo till he beats someone legit)


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Did Smith just kiss Mick Williamson on the lips??


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

His offence has improved but defence is a bit leaky


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

I like Smith offensively, he's got a good jab, reasonably good power, sets up his punches well, with variety to both the head and the body. Seems to have a fairly good fighting instinct but he just doesn't have the defense to cut it at world level. Reflexes and footwork not good enough, he gets into a brawl too easily. Far too easy to hit even by a basic fighter like Munoz.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

I missed the Yafai fight but it's good to hear he was on form again. He looked excellent before his injury and whilst this was obviously a mismatch, I'm glad he did what the old Yafai used to do.

Smith needs to work on his punch output when he is moving. He moves well anf has quick feet but he settles down to throw his shots, which is obviously to add power but he'll never be a puncher, so by doing that, he just plays into his opponents hands. He should be an in out boxer with a 'raiding' style.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

"Didn't win world title until 28"

What a pointless 'stat'


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

On that evidence Smith has a long long way to go before he can hope to win a world title or even fully compete at world level. His head movement is terrible really is awful so easy to tag a times, defense in general is way below the level needed for the world level. Good for him to get the stoppage but if i was his trainer or promotor i'd give him several more fights before that step up not ready for it yet.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Argie hadn`t trained for a fight at this distance and pace and was fucked at the end thankfully for Smith, if this fighter had a proper camp he could of been in trouble.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Ishy said:


> "Didn't win world title until 28"
> 
> What a pointless 'stat'


i know as if that's old to be winning titles.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Callum is going to beat Andre Ward next year.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Joey G 49-0 :jayz


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

DeMarco said:


> Callum is going to beat Andre Ward next year.


Nah but Bika you never know


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Sky's love for the Smith family :|


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

No other trainer sat with their boxer when they got interviewed with Sky after the fight, so why does Joe Gallagher do it?


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Glenn doesn't sound like a fan of smith


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

DeMarco said:


> Callum is going to beat Andre Ward next year.


:lol:


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2014)

BHAFC said:


> No other trainer sat with their boxer when they got interviewed with Sky after the fight, so why does Joe Gallagher do it?


They do it all the time


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Ashedward said:


> Nah but Bika you never know


Oh aye. Ward is WBA Mega Champion. Bika would absolutely crush Smith at this stage of his career. He would steal his soul.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

To be fair to Smith, they are a damn good boxing family. Its rare that you see four brothers all of whom are solid pros. Bet their old fella loves telling the boys at the pub that he has four good fighting sons.


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

The sky hype train


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2014)

DeMarco said:


> Callum is going to beat Andre Ward next year.


Bika is WBC Champion


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

jonnyclash1 said:


> Glenn doesn't sound like a fan of smith


He was spot on tbh, Johnny and others making out Muira will be scared of him after that performance, typical Sky hype at least Glenn didn't get involved.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2014)

Was a good performance by Smith. He would give Muira a tough fight but I still think he would lose at this point. Needs at least 2/3 more fights.

European Champ Jacob is WBC No.3 thats the fight to make.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

DeMarco said:


> Oh aye. Ward is WBA Mega Champion. Bika would absolutely crush Smith at this stage of his career. He would steal his soul.


Yeah,but in 18 months you never know but they are getting ahead of themselves with Smith imo


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Paddy should shut the fuck up,Froch is going to do a Bute job on Groves next week


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Dirty Leeds booing Lindsay.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Leeds scum :-(


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Not a bad crowd this for a Wednesday,Leeds could have allot more shows in the future.


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Well that was tv gold


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Crowd and atmosphere good for a Wednesday night.


----------



## Zico (Jun 5, 2012)

Leeds is rockin! :happy


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2014)

Should have said "The Championship City of Leeds"


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

10-9 Warrington.


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Rob said:


> Should have said "The Championship City of Leeds"


Nice


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2014)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Crowd and atmosphere good for a Wednesday night.


Short notice show as well.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

20-18, Warrington looking good.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Good performance from Warrington so far, he's looking surprisingly powerful here.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Rob said:


> Short notice show as well.


Yep, Warrington is a real ticket seller.


----------



## A Force (Jul 21, 2013)

Didn't like the booing of Lindsay, he's a good solid pro that lays it on the line, fair enough if it's a knobhead like Eubank Jr or Fury. 

I like Warrington but he's making it bloody hard with his fans & coming out to 'Marching on together'


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

30-27 Josh.


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

A Force said:


> Didn't like the booing of Lindsay, he's a good solid pro that lays it on the line, fair enough if it's a knobhead like Eubank Jr or Fury.
> 
> *I like Warrington but he's making it bloody hard with his fans & coming out to 'Marching on together'*


He's tapping into a profitable market though.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Lindsay really needs to target the body. Warringtons guard up top is quality so far. Lindsay looks a beaten man already here. Very tough fight Warrington for anyone who is on the slide or a bit old too much energy.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

40-36 Warrington, boxing nicely.


----------



## A Force (Jul 21, 2013)

Marlow said:


> He's tapping into a profitable market though.


Completely agree, it's a massive city & there's a huge opportunity for him to do well.

It's just painful to listen to!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

49-46 Warrington.


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

A Force said:


> Completely agree, it's a massive city & there's a huge opportunity for him to do well.
> 
> It's just painful to listen to!


Fully agree, absolute shower of bastards.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

These Leeds fans are utter utter cunts. I love Josh but this is gonna get worse as he keeps getting higher profile


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Warrington might struggle later in this fight,maybe this fight has come to soon after the last one


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2014)

Warrington just lacks that power which will stop him being a wold champ.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

59-55 Warrington.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Ashedward said:


> Warrington might struggle later in this fight,maybe this fight has come to soon after the last one


He has a great engine.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Big round for Josh.

69-64


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> He has a great engine.


He`s fighting at a bit of a faster pace now


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Warrington won't tire, he'll just keep boxing the head of Linsday so Martin has to make a decision here, either keep going at the same pace getting battered or throw everything at Josh in a do or die bid.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Warrington must train like an animal to sustain this kind of pace.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

79-73


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

Really like Warrington, hope he keeps up the activity as well.

Enjoyed tonights card, Hearn needs more dates but I suppose the streaming service is a compromise.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Marlow said:


> Really like Warrington, hope he keeps up the activity as well.
> 
> Enjoyed tonights card, Hearn needs more dates but I suppose the streaming service is a compromise.


Yeah and less Prizefighters help


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

89-82.

Very impressive by Warrington.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2014)

Marlow said:


> Really like Warrington, hope he keeps up the activity as well.
> 
> Enjoyed tonights card, Hearn needs more dates but I suppose the streaming service is a compromise.


Hopefully this gets good viewing figures and Sky make a commitment for weeknight boxing.

Maybe 5 smaller shows a year with 2/3 live fights and 5 Prizefighters in the weeks without Champions League. Then do the 20 big shows on Sky.

Sky could differentiate and brand the shows differently how HBO & Showtime do with ShowBox & BAD.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2014)

Ashedward said:


> Yeah and less Prizefighters help


This date was meant to be a PF and Hearn perauaded Sky to do this show.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Rob said:


> This date was meant to be a PF and Hearn perauaded Sky to do this show.


Yeah and we are all happy he did.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Just shown a chin he didn't need to there


----------



## A Force (Jul 21, 2013)

Lindsay just landed 2 bombs on Warrington & he looked stunned & they didn't even mention it!


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2014)

Would like to see Warrington v Ryan Walsh next the go for the European title.

Have Lindsay fight the young Irish FW Marco McCullough & James Tennyson.

Lets Slowey, Hughes, Simpson & Roberts battle it out to be Scottish No.1

Then you have his 2 opponents to get the Lonsdale.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2014)

Ashedward said:


> Yeah and we are all happy he did.


Saint Eddie


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

All i can say is thank Fuck this is not prizefighter, i hate that shite just a circus show imo. More midweek shows would be great personally i think prizefighter is way past it's sell date and should be scrapped


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Leeds fans are classless pieces of shit


----------



## mjhealy (Aug 26, 2013)

His day job is as a dental technician supposedly?!?


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2014)

mjhealy said:


> His day job is as a dental technician supposedly?!?


Thats a girl job!


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Great show pity the Leeds fans are such utter classless dicks. Lindsay does not deserve those chants after what he put in tonight Fucking fat rugby cunt fans.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Rob said:


> Saint Eddie


:eddie Good domestic show tonight 7/10 only the most annoying of the anti Hearn brigade can find much to moan about tonight.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

I'll never come and watch Warrington fight in Leeds again. Massive fan as a fighter but can't cope with these wankers. Worse than barker fans ffs


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

119-109 Warrington. Good performance.


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

I want to see him in with Simion soon, think that would be a good solid test.

Wonder if Hearn will try and pick up Ajisafe to go on the undercards after he's done with the C5 tournament.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Rugby fans?? What you on about??


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Leeds the biggest cunts of fans in the country zero class. Fair play to Josh good performance a step up now would be nice see how far he can go.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Marlow said:


> I want to see him in with Simion soon, think that would be a good solid test.
> 
> Wonder if Hearn will try and pick up Ajisafe to go on the undercards after he's done with the C5 tournament.


Think he needs a few more fights at Domestic level, Ryan Walsh would be a good fight.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> I'll never come and watch Warrington fight in Leeds again. Massive fan as a fighter but can't cope with these wankers. Worse than barker fans ffs


chelsea and leeds fans lol

only bigger cunts are millwall


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Did someone see someone kick someone when the camera span round, just after the decision and it panned around the crowd, some guy kicked someone/something? i would rewind but im watching it on sky go.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

That's the problem with a one club city. Liverpool fans follow bellew . Wednesday fans follow brook


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2014)

Hard to find anything to dislike about Warrington. I think we will see him fight for a world title in the future.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2014)

Marlow said:


> I want to see him in with Simion soon, think that would be a good solid test.
> 
> Wonder if Hearn will try and pick up Ajisafe to go on the undercards after he's done with the C5 tournament.


Woah Simion way way to soon!!


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Rob said:


> Hard to find anything to dislike about Warrington. I think we will see him fight for a world title in the future.


I can think of a few thousand things I don't like


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Good performance by Warrington, insane workrate, good variety, quick hands. He doesn't have the power to make it to world level, but he's a very solid operator.

Might be time for Lindsay to give it up. He clearly cant compete at British level anymore and unless he wants to become a journeyman, he doesn't have many places to go. Mind you, id love to see him in a fight with Marco Mccullough, would be a great fight for Belfast for the Irish title and a damn entertaining scrap to boot.It would be a solid undercard addition to Kiko-Frampton 2.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2014)

Ashedward said:


> :eddie Good domestic show tonight 7/10 only the most annoying of the anti Hearn brigade can find much to moan about tonight.


For a weeknight that was 9/10


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

Rob said:


> Woah Simion way way to soon!!


Only because he gave the overrated Selby a bit of trouble.

He's probably gonna have 3 fights to keep the lonsdale belt anyway so its a non starter.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Marlow said:


> I want to see him in with Simion soon, think that would be a good solid test.
> 
> Wonder if Hearn will try and pick up Ajisafe to go on the undercards after he's done with the C5 tournament.


Not ready for Simion imo, Simion is a fringe world level figter. I'd prefer Ryan Walsh, which would be a 50/50 fight where I'm not too confident im picking a result too


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2014)

Ed Robinson is quality!


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

The fucking ugly creatures in the crowd tonight.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2014)

adamcanavan said:


> Not ready for Simion imo, Simion is a fringe world level figter. I'd prefer Ryan Walsh, which would be a 50/50 fight where I'm not too confident im picking a result too


Walsh next then the European. Then go back and defend all 3 belts against whoever comes out of the irish trio and the scottish foursome.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

What happened with the fans tonight? I only caught a bit of the Smith fight. Fighting?


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2014)

Jack said:


> What happened with the fans tonight? I only caught a bit of the Smith fight. Fighting?


They were just singing football songs all night. Annoying but nothing to get upset about....but this is CHB Brit Forum!


----------



## Jakemilo (Nov 12, 2012)

Marlow said:


> Only because he gave the overrated Selby a bit of trouble.
> 
> He's probably gonna have 3 fights to keep the lonsdale belt anyway so its a non starter.


I've seen Sykes spar with Warrington over last 18 months he's a small fw I've seen Sykes spar selby twice last few weeks and believe me mate the difference between Warrington and Selby is vast Selby has genuine power and hes a big fw with very good work rate too imo hes a bit underrated if anything


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Yep, Warrington is a real ticket seller.


SRS?

We got offered a bunch of free tickets for this and heard other people getting freebies as well.


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

Who exactly has Simion been in with that has gained him this fearsome reputation?


----------



## Macca L20 (Jun 3, 2012)

Gutted

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Special (Jun 6, 2012)

Think we learned a lot about a couple of fighters on the bill tonight.

Also great atmosphere in there in Leeds, especially for a midweek


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2014)

Bendy said:


> SRS?
> 
> We got offered a bunch of free tickets for this and heard other people getting freebies as well.


At 3 weeks notice they sold 3000 tickets thats quality


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2014)

Marlow said:


> Who exactly has Simion been in with that has gained him this fearsome reputation?


Did you watch his fight with Selby?


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Cracking nights boxing tonight. Really enjoyed the card. Only mildly spoilt by the cretinous leeds fans..

Some highlights were:

Ringgirl songs( get yer tits out, Get yer rat out. Shes got chlamydia. She stinks of piss, shes got a dose

No surrender to the IRA

Load of gypsy songs to Lindseys fans

Launching full pints off the balcony all over the floor seats including boxers, promoters and the ring..


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Cracking nights boxing tonight. Really enjoyed the card. Only mildly spoilt by the cretinous leeds fans..
> 
> Some highlights were:
> 
> ...


:fire :fire :fire

The fucking cunts!!


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Cracking nights boxing tonight. Really enjoyed the card. Only mildly spoilt by the cretinous leeds fans..
> 
> Some highlights were:
> 
> ...


Scummy bastards


----------



## The Chemist (Jun 14, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Cracking nights boxing tonight. Really enjoyed the card. Only mildly spoilt by the cretinous leeds fans..
> 
> Some highlights were:
> 
> ...


We all love Leeds! Josh is going to get bigger support next fight!


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

Rob said:


> Did you watch his fight with Selby?


I did, he was a gallant loser.

Who has he beat?


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2014)

Marlow said:


> I did, he was a gallant loser.
> 
> Who has he beat?


since when has that all you base boxing on?

who has Chisora beat? Still a top 10 heavyweight.


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

Rob said:


> since when has that all you base boxing on?
> 
> who has Chisora beat? Still a top 10 heavyweight.


At no point did I say that is all you base boxing on I merely asked who he'd beat.

Chisora has recognisable names like Scott and Johnson on his record and pretty much everybody thought he handily beat Helenius.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2014)

Marlow said:


> At no point did I say that is all you base boxing on I merely asked who he'd beat.
> 
> Chisora has recognisable names like Scott and Johnson on his record and pretty much everybody thought he handily beat Helenius.


Simion has beaten similar level guys.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

I would pick Warrington to beat simion comfortably. He's at the same sort of level Selby was when he faced him


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2014)

BoltonTerrier said:


> I would pick Warrington to beat simion comfortably. He's at the same sort of level Selby was when he faced him


massively disagree with that.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Rob said:


> massively disagree with that.


Go on why. They have a similar resume up to that point...


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

I think the big difference is Warrington makes very few mistakes and rarely gets caught. Unlike Selby


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2014)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Go on why. They have a similar resume up to that point...


boxing is not a piece of paper. even a casual could look at both and see Selby has more talent. Better in almost every aspect especially those that count.

Also Selby has the better record. Smith, Simpson & Lindsay better than Moumainne, Munroe & Lindsay as wins.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

I agree with Rob here, I think Simion would beat Warrington right now


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Rob said:


> Ed Robinson is quality!


:lol:


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2014)

One to watch said:


> :lol:


??


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Rob said:


> ??


Isn't he your mate.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2014)

One to watch said:


> Isn't he your mate.


Thoughts on the card last night? Looks like they have really got something going on in Leeds.

Where woukd you take Warrington, Smith, Coyle and Yafai next?

Do you want to see a McDonnell v Wale rematch?

Yafais brother looked decent didn't he?


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Rob said:


> Thoughts on the card last night? Looks like they have really got something going on in Leeds.
> 
> Where woukd you take Warrington, Smith, Coyle and Yafai next?
> 
> ...


I was out last night so only saw coyle and Martin j ward.

I'm off work for the week,so will catch up today.sounded good.


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

Rob said:


> At 3 weeks notice they sold 3000 tickets thats quality


Really? Not bad at all for a mid week show in Leeds. As I said I was hearing about a lot of freebies so assumed ticket sales had been poor, luckily you can always rely on @Wallet to put his hand into his pocket and support Leeds boxing :good


----------



## Keith uk (Nov 30, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Cracking nights boxing tonight. Really enjoyed the card. Only mildly spoilt by the cretinous leeds fans..
> 
> Some highlights were:
> 
> ...


Can you imagine what it will be like next time in Leeds if it is on a Saturday night & lufc have been playing at home that day?
I'm all for a good atmosphere but I think it could go way beyond that especially if warrington is in a high profile fight vs a fighter who brings a decent number of fans.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Gamai Yafai is on the wembley undercard.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Rob said:


> boxing is not a piece of paper. even a casual could look at both and see Selby has more talent. Better in almost every aspect especially those that count.
> 
> Also Selby has the better record. Smith, Simpson & Lindsay better than Moumainne, Munroe & Lindsay as wins.


Fair enough, we'll agree to disagree for now. If you'd asked me the same after the Lindsay fight I'd have said Selby had the edge but for me he's regressed badly in the last few fights looking relatively easy to hit.

Warrington has a better engine, work rate and defence.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Keith uk said:


> Can you imagine what it will be like next time in Leeds if it is on a Saturday night & lufc have been playing at home that day?
> I'm all for a good atmosphere but I think it could go way beyond that especially if warrington is in a high profile fight vs a fighter who brings a decent number of fans.


I've never seen so many neck tattoos and old stab wounds. It was very close to kicking off several times last night. Watched it back on the tv and it didn't come across like that. As you say it's only gonna get worse


----------



## Keith uk (Nov 30, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> I've never seen so many neck tattoos and old stab wounds. It was very close to kicking off several times last night. Watched it back on the tv and it didn't come across like that. As you say it's only gonna get worse


As I'm local I went to the Leeds card on Saturday as it was a smaller show in a smaller venue & knew I'd enjoy it which I did. I was then considering going last night but I knew I probably wouldn't enjoy being there for the reasons you stated. Warrington start off his ring walk with marching on together, he wears the lufc colours, he wants to be the Leeds ricky hatton etc etc so we knew what sort of fan base he is building & as a loyal lifelong Bradford city fan I'd hate to be in an arena full of Leeds fans acting like typical Leeds fans & having to listen to Leeds united songs all night long, shame really because I think there will be some decent cards there & it's very local to me.


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

Rob said:


> boxing is not a piece of paper. even a casual could look at both and see Selby has more talent. Better in almost every aspect especially those that count.
> 
> Also Selby has the better record. Smith, Simpson & Lindsay better than Moumainne, Munroe & Lindsay as wins.


Didn't Selby lose to Mouneimne?


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Marlow said:


> Didn't Selby lose to Mouneimne?


Yes.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Selby losing to Mouneimne is a bit of an anomaly, he was the away fighter on a small hall show over 4 rounds. Selby also was desperate for the rematch but Mouneimne wouldnt have any of it, even giving up his mandatory shot at Selby's title. I heard Selby held the belt for longer than he would have just to try and force Samir's hand


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Rob said:


> A lot of people at ringside felt McDonnell won


Yep. Surprised so many on here had it so close.

It seemed like everyone in the arena had it to clearly to Wale (myself included) and the decision was booed when it was announced.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Lee Selby was sick as a dog when he got beat by Mouniemne, that's a fact.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2014)

Wallet said:


> Yep. Surprised so many on here had it so close.
> 
> It seemed like everyone in the arena had it to clearly to Wale (myself included) and the decision was booed when it was announced.


No the few people i spoke to at ringside had it closer or to McDonnell. A few of the figgters sky interviewed throughout as well.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Rob said:


> Thoughts on the card last night? Looks like they have really got something going on in Leeds.
> 
> Where woukd you take Warrington, Smith, Coyle and Yafai next?
> 
> ...


McDonnell Wale was a great fight 115-114 to Wale here, despite Dickens floating about i think Wale deserves a rematch.

Warrington looks good i.e movement engine workrate and a decent defence, just the punch power is questioned but hes young maybe it will come.

Smith just needs to sort his defence out period.

Shame about some of the crowd last night though no need for such crap


----------



## Mack the Knife (May 22, 2014)

BoltonTerrier said:


> I've never seen so many neck tattoos and old stab wounds. *It was very close to kicking off several times last night*. Watched it back on the tv and it didn't come across like that. As you say it's only gonna get worse


I don't agree with that personally, I was sat close to Ringside and although the fans behind were sometimes singing songs not in the best taste at no point did i ever think any trouble would kick-off, I think the closest we came to any incident was from the Barnsley fans who had come to support Wale.


----------



## Mack the Knife (May 22, 2014)

The Celtic Warrior said:


> Great show pity the *Leeds fans are such utter classless dicks*. Lindsay does not deserve those chants after what he put in tonight *Fucking fat rugby cunt fans.*


Oh the irony.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

There was a couple of birds arguing during McDonnell/Wale but that was the closest thing to trouble I seen. The Warrington fans didn't really have anyone to kick off with. If he fights someone who brings a few fans then there probably will be an issue but last night it was fine.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm suprised nobody has claimed Stephen Smith to be a world champ yet and used the "it does say world champion on his belt" line


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2014)

adamcanavan said:


> I'm suprised nobody has claimed Stephen Smith to be a world champ yet and used the "it does say world champion on his belt" line


why would that happen?


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Rob said:


> why would that happen?


Because people's defence of the WBA regular titles often includes the words "well it says world champion on his belt" yet none of them claimed Tony Bellew, and none are claiming Smith to be a world champion


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2014)

adamcanavan said:


> Because people's defence of the WBA regular titles often includes the words "well it says world champion on his belt" yet none of them claimed Tony Bellew, and none are claiming Smith to be a world champion


who has ever said that?


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Rob said:


> who has ever said that?


A lot of people, especially when I debate about Quigg's title


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2014)

adamcanavan said:


> A lot of people, especially when I debate about Quigg's title


Not on this forum.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Rob said:


> Not on this forum.


I know


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2014)

adamcanavan said:


> I know


So where on twitter?


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Rob said:


> So where on twitter?


Yup, and I'm not gonna go back and find every conversation I've had about WBA regular titles but plenty of people defended it by saying that it said world champion on his belt, and that it says world champion in the wba rankings so he is. Stuff like that


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2014)

adamcanavan said:


> Yup, and I'm not gonna go back and find every conversation I've had about WBA regular titles but plenty of people defended it by saying that it said world champion on his belt, and that it says world champion in the wba rankings so he is. Stuff like that


Sorry twitter really doesn't count.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> I've never seen so many neck tattoos and old stab wounds. It was very close to kicking off several times last night. Watched it back on the tv and it didn't come across like that. As you say it's only gonna get worse


Hmm sounds alot worse than the few traveller fans who follow Tyson Fury and yet people say its a reason not to attend Fury Chisora. I've said it before most travellers actually follow/take part in the sport. The Chavs you've mentioned are far worse and are at numerous shows. These guys just want get smashed, and cause trouble.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Rob said:


> Sorry twitter really doesn't count.


Why not? I was talking about them so it does, you asked me who had said it


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2014)

adamcanavan said:


> Why not? I was talking about them so it does, you asked me who had said it


You might as well be speaking to primary school kids. No boxing fan will be saying that. Some like me are not as annoyed about the WBA regular as others, but no educated boxing fan sees it as a real world title.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Wallet said:


> There was a couple of birds arguing during McDonnell/Wale but that was the closest thing to trouble I seen. The Warrington fans didn't really have anyone to kick off with. If he fights someone who brings a few fans then there probably will be an issue but last night it was fine.


They'd have kicked off with those Lindsey fans given the chance


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Mack the Knife said:


> Oh the irony.


No Rhino fans among them so?


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

adamcanavan said:


> I'm suprised nobody has claimed Stephen Smith to be a world champ yet and used the "it does say world champion on his belt" line


http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?21029-If-Quigg-is-world-champion-why-not-Bellew :yep


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Wallet said:


> http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?21029-If-Quigg-is-world-champion-why-not-Bellew :yep


:lol:


----------



## jonnylawn07 (Apr 26, 2014)

Totally disagree. Samir beat selby although it was early on and warrington stopped him. Warrington compleatly damaged munroe amd selby got a premature stoppage. And warrington scored far better against lindsey than selby. If they were same age warrington would be miles ahead at moment hes around same level. Selby overrated. Hes massive because he throws weight off last minute so always the bigger man and carrys power. Warrington could probably make weight below and always beats up the bigger guy and is growing into the weight and power seems to be coming. Can count on 1 hand the amont of rounds hes lost. Also closest any1 has been to stopping lindsey and stopped hes previous 2. Big things too come. Selby warrington 2015. Fans are scum but leeds fans do create famous atmosphere they are renound for. The ira songs someone mentions was wrong. Its YRA what leeds fans sing (yorkshires republican army)



Rob said:


> boxing is not a piece of paper. even a casual could look at both and see Selby has more talent. Better in almost every aspect especially those that count.
> 
> Also Selby has the better record. Smith, Simpson & Lindsay better than Moumainne, Munroe & Lindsay as wins.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

jonnylawn07 said:


> Totally disagree. Samir beat selby although it was early on and warrington stopped him. Warrington compleatly damaged munroe amd selby got a premature stoppage. And warrington scored far better against lindsey than selby. If they were same age warrington would be miles ahead at moment hes around same level. Selby overrated. Hes massive because he throws weight off last minute so always the bigger man and carrys power. Warrington could probably make weight below and always beats up the bigger guy and is growing into the weight and power seems to be coming. Can count on 1 hand the amont of rounds hes lost. Also closest any1 has been to stopping lindsey and stopped hes previous 2. Big things too come. Selby warrington 2015. Fans are scum but leeds fans do create famous atmosphere they are renound for. The ira songs someone mentions was wrong. Its YRA what leeds fans sing (yorkshires republican army)


You make some good points but tbf the Samir loss for Selby was a four rounder on the road, he didnt have the 12 round distance to get the stoppage but chased that fight for a long while afterwards and Samir would not take it. I think their performances against Lindsay and Munroe are very similar, both won every round against Lindsay and both beat Munroe comfortably. Id like to see Warrington against Simion after a few more fights at this level, that would be a good gauge


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

The Warrington/Selby argument is same as Mayweather/Pacquiao. 

Selby will say he did the damage and softened them up, Warrington will claim he showed why he's better due to doing things in what some see as a better fashion. 

The A beat B so and C beat B better so C's better argument doesn't wash with me. For me i think Lee toyed with Lindsay and Munroe where as Josh went to work on them as he's a model professional.

The moment i saw Warrington vs Samir i thought that kid has the Ingle about him, Clinton Woods stand up fundamental style with Paul Ingle's engine and desire. World Champion in the making IMO. So's Lee if he stops playing with his victims like a cat with a mouse..

Unification fight would be a dream scenario. I rate both highly..


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> The Warrington/Selby argument is same as Mayweather/Pacquiao.
> 
> Selby will say he did the damage and softened them up, Warrington will claim he showed why he's better due to doing things in what some see as a better fashion.
> 
> ...


Agree with this :deal the issue is the division. Lomachenko, Donaire, Gonzalez, Gradovich, Mares (?) are all big big asks even for two talented lads like Josh and Lee unless they gain some good experience first and thats before you have people like Rigo moving up


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> The Warrington/Selby argument is same as Mayweather/Pacquiao.
> 
> Selby will say he did the damage and softened them up, Warrington will claim he showed why he's better due to doing things in what some see as a better fashion.
> 
> ...


Yeah sorry I can't see it.

The leap from domestic to world at feather is huge,there are some world class fighters there now,and some that will move up into the division.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2014)

Lol at Warrington & Selby being compared to Mayweather & Pacquiao.

Are we going to call Warrigton the Yorkshire Pacquiao now!


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Josh Warrington could turn out to be better than selby because of his fundamentals being so good,but he is in a division with 

Lomachenko,donaire,mares,Gonzalez,velez,gradovich,salido,Juan ma Lopez,darchinyan and the likes of rigondeux,Santa cruz and Scott quigg who will inevitably move up.the gap in class between someone like Warrington and one of the belt holders is huge.

That's not to say he can't,he is talented with a good boxing brain,but we do go overboard in this country don't we.he has beaten the very faded rendall Munroe and Martin Lindsay,plus the kid selby lost to,and now there is talk that he will go on to world honours.

I rate him,but let's not build up expectations he can't cope with.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

JamieC said:


> Agree with this :deal the issue is the division. Lomachenko, Donaire, Gonzalez, Gradovich, Mares (?) are all big big asks even for two talented lads like Josh and Lee unless they gain some good experience first and thats before you have people like Rigo moving up


As i mention below fighters like that go where the money fights are and the division could well clear. Gonzalez could get beaten again by a lesser fighter then Mares. Gradovich still has a lot to prove himself, Mares seems to be struggling to nail down where he's going next. Donaire looked poor last time out and in a year or 18 months time could be up at SFW. 


One to watch said:


> Yeah sorry I can't see it.
> 
> The leap from domestic to world at feather is huge,there are some world class fighters there now,and some that will move up into the division.


Divisions clear up, Seen it before and will see it again. I remember the LW division being pretty light at point then all of a sudden Pac and JMM jump up and it becomes a place to be reckoned with.

Them fighters will go where the money is and it won't stop a oppurtunity of two for Selby and Warrington to grab a version of a world title. They're a year to two off. Selby's being guided slowly and Warrington isn't in any rush...


Rob said:


> Lol at Warrington & Selby being compared to Mayweather & Pacquiao.
> 
> Are we going to call Warrigton the Yorkshire Pacquiao now!


atsch I knew someone would make a mess of this. Mayweather beats an opponent, Pacquiao then fights them after. IE. Using that logic for Selby and Warrington.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Rob said:


> Lol at Warrington & Selby being compared to Mayweather & Pacquiao.
> 
> Are we going to call Warrigton the Yorkshire Pacquiao now!


Nobody did. As proven many times you just cant read.:-(


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

If titles went to all the name fighters in the division there wouldn't be guys like Nicholas Walters and Vetyeka with belts.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Berliner said:


> Nobody did. As proven many times you just cant read.:-(


:lol: Harsh but true :deal:good.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> If titles went to all the name fighters in the division there wouldn't be guys like Nicholas Walters and Vetyeka with belts.


Vetyeka is a very good fighter,and Walters is raw but dangerous.

I really hope your right mate,I've just seen too many fighters recently who are called future world champs off some good domestic performances.i know this is a different scenario but the Callum smith hyperbole is crazy at the moment.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2014)

One to watch said:


> Vetyeka is a very good fighter,and Walters is raw but dangerous.
> 
> I really hope your right mate,I've just seen too many fighters recently who are called future world champs off some good domestic performances.i know this is a different scenario but the Callum smith hyperbole is crazy at the moment.


I never understand why people have an issue with Hype. How the fuck else do you think people become interested in fighters?


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Rob said:


> I never understand why people have an issue with Hype. How the fuck else do you think people become interested in fighters?


You don't understand me,I'm not on about hype.im on about educated observers claiming he will become a 'unified' world champ.not sky,but fans of the sport and ex fighters.

Fuck me,tobias Webb's jab gave him problems on Saturday,he has so many challenges to go through before being classed as a potential world champ,selby was the same after beating Lindsay everybody said he was a sure fire world champ.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2014)

One to watch said:


> You don't understand me,I'm not on about hype.im on about educated observers claiming he will become a 'unified' world champ.not sky,but fans of the sport and ex fighters.
> 
> Fuck me,tobias Webb's jab gave him problems on Saturday,he has so many challenges to go through before being classed as a potential world champ,selby was the same after beating Lindsay everybody said he was a sure fire world champ.


You are taking that comment from Bellew completely out of context.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Rob said:


> You are taking that comment from Bellew completely out of context.


I've heard many people say smith 'will' become a world champ.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2014)

One to watch said:


> I've heard many people say smith 'will' become a world champ.


I don't see why that is such an outlandish comment. Its been said about fighters that have shown us far far less than Callum Smith.

Genuinely what do you want them to say about Callum Smith? "He could become a world champion if he works hard and fixes the errors he makes but he has a long way to go"

Its Sky & Hearns job to promote and hype up their fighters and product. The criticism they get for doing it at times on this forum is quite frankly ridiculous. The 3 keys to promotion are to present information to consumers as well as others, to increase demand and to differentiate a product.

By talking about Smith being a world champion one that, they are increasing the demand to see him and differentiating him from other young fighters.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

jonnylawn07 said:


> Totally disagree. Samir beat selby although it was early on and warrington stopped him. Warrington compleatly damaged munroe amd selby got a premature stoppage. And warrington scored far better against lindsey than selby. If they were same age warrington would be miles ahead at moment hes around same level. Selby overrated. Hes massive because he throws weight off last minute so always the bigger man and carrys power. Warrington could probably make weight below and always beats up the bigger guy and is growing into the weight and power seems to be coming. Can count on 1 hand the amont of rounds hes lost. Also closest any1 has been to stopping lindsey and stopped hes previous 2. Big things too come. Selby warrington 2015. Fans are scum but leeds fans do create famous atmosphere they are renound for. The ira songs someone mentions was wrong. Its YRA what leeds fans sing (yorkshires republican army)


No they sang both. Also sang no surrender. I know yra. I'm a town fan


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Rob said:


> I don't see why that is such an outlandish comment. Its been said about fighters that have shown us far far less than Callum Smith.
> 
> Genuinely what do you want them to say about Callum Smith? "He could become a world champion if he works hard and fixes the errors he makes but he has a long way to go"
> 
> ...


Please read my comments above.

IM NOT ON ABOUT SKY OR HEARN.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2014)

One to watch said:


> Please read my comments above.
> 
> IM NOT ON ABOUT SKY OR HEARN.


So now you want to control peoples opinions! Are you Ed Milliband?


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Rob said:


> So now you want to control peoples opinions! Are you Ed Milliband?


What are you on about?

I'm saying that in this country we immediately talk about our fighters being world beaters after a couple of convincing domestic wins.the praise and hype doenst help a fighter,realism and hard work does.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Vetyeka is a very good fighter,and Walters is raw but dangerous.
> 
> I really hope your right mate,I've just seen too many fighters recently who are called future world champs off some good domestic performances.i know this is a different scenario but the Callum smith hyperbole is crazy at the moment.


Tbf i said in the making with Warrington he could fail but i get impression he could take a belt like his fellow Yorkshire peers just on sheer industry and fundamentals. My points about Vetyeka and Walters is they aren't names but they hold titles whilst theirs big names in the division. Tbh the ''Russian Mexican'' also wasn't highly regarded before he stepped in at 2 weeks notice and snatched the title off Dib.

There will always be belts that come available and it's about timing and i hope both Lee and Josh get their chances and seize them. 15-18 months down the line i want Selby in a world title fight. Warrington is still 2 years away IMO but it's fantastic times.

The Callum Smith stuff's madness. Talented with power but seen it all before i just hope he doesn't end up like other big punchers when someone stands up to their power. For me i'd chuck him in with Don George or Pryor Jnr asap because he needs to fight guys who've tasted power before and can box a bit to a decent enough level without ever being quite good enough themselves to make a name.

Callum needs a guy who's going to give him a different face. I like what Webb tried to do but he once he tasted the power he was gone. George has tasted Adonis Stevenson's power for 12 rounds before bowing out. The Truax loss means he's nearing the end but will most likely give Callum 4-6 rounds where he has to make some adjustments and then once he's done that he starts landing and will get the job done.

To me that's good matchmaking, It's quality of rounds not just going 6 rounds with nothing coming back or to think about.

*BTW i think Callum is good but i need to see more. I'd like to see more variety in his stoppages, Bit concerned it seems to be mostly body punches which i adore but just a worry when stepping up*


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> Tbf i said in the making with Warrington he could fail but i get impression he could take a belt like his fellow Yorkshire peers just on sheer industry and fundamentals. My points about Vetyeka and Walters is they aren't names but they hold titles whilst theirs big names in the division. Tbh the ''Russian Mexican'' also wasn't highly regarded before he stepped in at 2 weeks notice and snatched the title off Dib.
> 
> There will always be belts that come available and it's about timing and i hope both Lee and Josh get their chances and seize them. 15-18 months down the line i want Selby in a world title fight. Warrington is still 2 years away IMO but it's fantastic times.
> 
> ...


Yeah good post mate.

I do rate Warrington,and I think he may have more going for him than selby,he is very effective,good punch picker and defensively sound.

As for smith,I'm with you.blasting out fringe domestics looks great but he has a lot to learn,and I don't want to sound pessimistic here,but I wouldn't be overly suprised if someone like Warrington achieved more than Callum in then pros.warrington has little power and so has learnt how to box,adapt to styles and come up the hard way.

Only time will tell,but quite often it's the quiet ones you need to watch.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Yeah good post mate.
> 
> I do rate Warrington,and I think he may have more going for him than selby,he is very effective,good punch picker and defensively sound.
> 
> ...


Spot on :good. Warrington doesn't give much away and i can see him doing what McDonnell and Hall have done and won world titles. I just hope at same time as Selby so we can have a massive domestic dust up.

Totally agree on Smith. I want him to do well and think he can but he needs variety in opponents and i think Pryor or George will give him some good work and a sufficient step up.


----------



## MarkoRaj (Jul 13, 2013)

jonnylawn07 said:


> The ira songs someone mentions was wrong. Its YRA what leeds fans sing (yorkshires republican army)


I heard the words fenian bastard being sung as well. Terrible excuse!

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

MarkoRaj said:


> I heard the words fenian bastard being sung as well. Terrible excuse!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Inbred cunts. Probably have Irish grandparents and he was fighting for the British title lol. Surprised their Turks carry knives song didnt get an airing.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> Inbred cunts. Probably have Irish grandparents and he was fighting for the British title lol. Surprised their Turks carry knives song didnt get an airing.


Erm are you taking the piss? Thats probably the most offensive anti leeds song you could possibly sing..


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Shit I got confused there with other songs. Not sure why I mentioned that

Sent from my Vodafone 975 using Tapatalk


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> Shit I got confused there with other songs. Not sure why I mentioned that
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone 975 using Tapatalk


Munichs and always look on the runway for ice etc and you would have been closer..


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

yeah i confused that one! that get an airing? 

Sent from my Vodafone 975 using Tapatalk


----------



## jonnylawn07 (Apr 26, 2014)

I think warringtons power is getting there now. Id say he was closer to stopping lindsey than any1 previous and I heard an interview were he said he could have upped pace and looked for stoppage but he had lindsey and matthews in hes mind so wanted to make the win safe. He could outbox selby and hurt him to the body (selby shorts always rest so high) obviously doesn't like body shots. Just selby is massive at the weight. Warrington always boxes the bigger man. He could drop down division and punish people and get used to being the bigger man. Warrington v kid galahad would be quality. Think warrington beat him 3 times in amateurs. Would be interesting to see.



JamieC said:


> You make some good points but tbf the Samir loss for Selby was a four rounder on the road, he didnt have the 12 round distance to get the stoppage but chased that fight for a long while afterwards and Samir would not take it. I think their performances against Lindsay and Munroe are very similar, both won every round against Lindsay and both beat Munroe comfortably. Id like to see Warrington against Simion after a few more fights at this level, that would be a good gauge


----------



## Jack McW (Nov 23, 2014)

Mandanda said:


> The Warrington/Selby argument is same as Mayweather/Pacquiao.
> 
> Selby will say he did the damage and softened them up, Warrington will claim he showed why he's better due to doing things in what some see as a better fashion.
> 
> ...


Word


----------

